# A XY table prototype.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.
I have been working in a XY table for my lathe. I have some projects in my to do list but, as I wrote a while before, my skills are very small at woodturning.

Looking here and there, in my last trip to China I bought several linear motion bearings to make the table. I want to know your comments about this prototype.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

First off, what will this fixture do? I have experience with linear bearings of the non ball bearing type. Seems your y track is high speed low friction and the z track is low tech and not so accurate. 

Please explain.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Looking again at your pictures. Why are you using the substandard wood for the fixture. You have to invest in some solid hardwood plywood. With something like this it needs to last and be as true as posible so you don't have to worry if your problems you encounter are due to the wood your using. It also greatly helps build with accuracy.

Al


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank a lot for your comments, Al.

I used the material I have on hand just to see the movements. I made some trails but this fixture did not work as I expected. The router weight, a small one as you can see, makes the sliders to tip down.

I am actually working with a bigger version using linear motion bearings. Your feedback is highly appreciated.


----------



## Doug A (Nov 1, 2014)

He did say prototype!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Alexis, I see where you're going - but as Al said, I do not understand what this is for; beyond lathe work...Will the electric tools be inverted below the workpiece?
I am thinking that the bed of a lathe could could make an excellent "foundation" for your "X" travel direction, but you will definitely need something more substantial for your "Y" travel. With a bed made of high-quality components that allow for variable-sandwiching via diagonal members - you could even adjust for a small amount of "Z" travel - directly toward your workpiece.

Your prototype shows great promise. Since my main income is derived from Product Development, I stress to those who work "under" me that even a mighty oak begins as simply a tiny little acorn (seed) and in the right environment it can develop into something very huge, but that same tiny acorn can dry-up and completely fail - if there are no favorable conditions. 

Everything that becomes great began as a tiny idea!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Like the others, I'd like to hear what tasks your device is targeted at. With a lathe, some big brother of the old router crafter spring to mind.

Also, with the lead screws and linear slides, it looks like you will be using stepper motors and, I'm guessing, CNC. If it's manual, you probably don't need the super low friction slides.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

PhilBa said:


> Like the others, I'd like to hear what tasks your device is targeted at. With a lathe, some big brother of the old router crafter spring to mind.
> 
> Also, with the lead screws and linear slides, it looks like you will be using stepper motors and, I'm guessing, CNC. If it's manual, you probably don't need the super low friction slides.


I agree. The 8020 aluminum material I find on eBay works very well and the cost is small compared to the ball bearing slides. If the motion was fast and long durations, I could see needing the steel and ball bearing setup.

I've made 5 different machines and fixtures with it.

To the OP. You should get a stick of it and try it. There are hundreds of uses.

Al

Al


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys. 

When I wrote this I wanted to know your opinion because I want to use this in my small lathe to make some cylindrical curtain poles. As I told to you, my woodturning skills are limited and I need pieces with a very stable diameter. I am not a CNC fan so I was thinking about a hand operated equipment, that´s the reason to use a lead screw. 

To this moment, after seeing the big green machine and other related videos posted recently for a forum member, I changed my mind. This will take a long time but I am confident I´ll find a way to solve the problems.

Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Otis.

Your comments are welcome, as always. It is an honour for me that you use your highly priced time to check this humble artifact.

There is a lot of wisdom in your simil with the oak tree.

Al. 
Your two comments triggered the discusion about this. Without them no feedback was possible. 
Here in my country is not easy to get basic materials for our daily activities so, for a hobby it is tough not to mention the cost. I have brought some materials from USA but H&S are as much as their prices that´s why I used anything I have on hand. Again, thank for your comments.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Alexis, my good friend; my time is not highly priced to Router Forum members and it is never worth more than what my customers offer to pay. Royalties are where the bigger incomes are earned and problem-solving consultation takes-up a lot of my professional time, but I always do a lot of work at no charge whenever I can help. I am always just an email away. 

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------

